# waiting on miss cookie doe....



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

Greetings! First post...

Our sweet miss Cookie Doe (Nigerian dwarf) is on day 146 and I am eager eager eager to meet her sweet babies!

This is our first ever freshening ... We are a wee urban farm in Portland. Any tips, signs, etc are welcome!

It appears her ligaments have gone to mush, she's had some sweet bleating (though this can also be normal behavior for her) and in the last few days her udder has doubled or tripled and she plants and arches her back when we feel her udder... No signs of mucus yet, though....


Excited to share pictures as they come!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

:welcome: Welcome to the site. Everyone here is super nice and you learn a lot. Good luck and cant wait to see some pictures of your Doe.


----------



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's a pic of Cookie! It's from about 6 weeks ago... Her "maternity" photo shoot


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

she is super cute. Love the blue eyes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

What'd you think? She got up and started heading for her food but lay down just before she got there... Some soft talking and rolling off to her side a bit as well...

Doesn't appear to have broken her water yet...


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

She's cutie  good luck!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Any contractions? Pawing, nesting, discharge? That goat is seriously way too cute!!!!! Happy kidding!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

she looks like a sweet doe. I love your name adorable!


----------



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

She's had a couple of moments that have possibly looked like contractions: could just be wishful thinking on my end 

Pawing and nesting and laying for a bit and then back up and slowwwwly waddling and grazing. She pulled down a tram off a table and nested in that for a bit!

Some gentle "talking" and nipping/licking her sides. No discharge yet, though.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She sounds close!! But you know they like to keep us in suspense  love her name and that first pic with the ppl in the back looking adoringly at her. Priceless! Happy kidding


----------



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

.... and until about 20 minutes ago she would let me get touchy with her "parts" and udder and teats... 

Now she'll let me pet her but as I get near any of those areas she's kicking and running off.

Also this is our first kidding EVER. Very nervous and excited.


----------



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

And meet Jane Doe, Cookie's "sister" .... Who is just about as over this waiting process as I am!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Still waiting? My doe didn't have any discharge at all right up until she started pushing! Come on cookie doe....give us those happy healthy babies!!


----------



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

Nothing yet! Tomorrow is day 150. Husband is home with her today, I'll be home MOST of the day tomorrow.

For my money? I'm betting 7:15am tomorrow: right when I HAVE to leave the house for the one not flexible meeting in my schedule this week...


----------



## St_Leonard_Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

And the boys are here! Posted about them on the announcement page... More pictures tomorrow.....


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope everything goes well.


----------

